
New features in C++17 - vasili111
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38060436/what-are-the-new-features-in-c17
======
ameen
I've always wanted to get back into programming in modern C/C++ (C++14
onwards).

It's been a long while since I've programmed professionally in a statically-
typed language.

Are there any resources that would help one getting started with a Modern
statically-typed language?

~~~
biocomputation
Assuming you already know C++ 03, C++ 11 / 14 / 17 aren't that difficult to
pick up. Just get a compiler and start writing software. I'd say the most
difficult area is templates, but templates are just difficult in general.

As a C++ developer, I always find it funny that people from dynamically typed
languages such as JS are ever interested in C++. It's SO much more difficult
to develop GUI-based products in C++ than in just about any web stack.

On the other hand, type safety is a great thing. I long for the day when I can
do web apps and desktop apps with the robustness of C++ but the flexibility of
HTML/CSS/JS. ( I'm not talking about bloatware like Atom/Electron. )

There are days when I wish I'd never learned about 'owner draw'.

~~~
hellofunk
Qt is a very robust GUI framework in a C++ environment, but since version 5.0
allows fast UI development using a scripting language called QML that
interacts well with its C++ underlying engine. It's like designing for the web
but with a lot of extra perks.

Barring that, there is also Elm for static web GUI programming which is worth
a look.

